# Show me your Body Piercings and tattoos



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I just had My Girl do me some more work and I just wanted to show off 

Hears a few of mine
The newest one is this Custom made Heavy Gauged Spiked barbell that I made
and Megan (my Girl) did most of my Piercings
















and this is my Tattoo (MANY MORE TO COME)


----------



## Metal Ken

Tattoo reminds me of that demon thingy from the God Of Emptiness video \m/


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Tattoo reminds me of that demon thingy from the God Of Emptiness video \m/



Thats My Fallen Angel


----------



## distressed_romeo

Three earrings...one at the top of my right ear, and one in each earlobe. That's it at the moment. Pretty boring, I know...


----------



## Shawn

I just have one earring that I got back when I was 12, I still have it and where a loop earring, nice and simple. Here are my tatts~


----------



## nitelightboy

I've got both nipples, my left ear 2x, tongue, and labret that I don't usually have in. I've also got 3 tats.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I took some nicer Pics


----------



## ajdath

this is my only tattoo its on my right sholder. i had 5 earings but boxing and earings doesnt work together hehe any way i dont like things on my body like watches or necklesses etc... stay brutal


----------



## JPMDan

Tiger on left shoulderblade, Dragon on the Right. Upper pic is upclose of the Dragon. Both tatts were done in Japan.


----------



## 2powern

Nose and eyebrow rings.

I suck.


----------



## Shawn

JPMDan said:


> Tiger on left shoulderblade, Dragon on the Right. Upper pic is upclose of the Dragon. Both tatts were done in Japan.


Very nice work. I prefer color but those look very nice the way they are.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Hears A shity ass pic of my new Skull Pic, I'll take some good ones when I have more light


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I took some better pics but they still suck!!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha damn dude you're crazy, that 'skull' thing looks aweosme though.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I'm getting my eyebrow pierced sometime soon...one of the girls I'm living with has also requested I get my tongue pierced, I had considered it in the past but forgot about it, it might be time to start thinking about it again.

In January I'm getting the tool eye logo from 10,000 days (my avatar) tattooed on the back of my neck.


----------



## JPMDan

DelfinoPie said:


> I'm getting my eyebrow pierced sometime soon...one of the girls I'm living with has also requested I get my tongue pierced, I had considered it in the past but forgot about it, it might be time to start thinking about it again.</p>
> 
> In January I'm getting the tool eye logo from 10,000 days (my avatar) tattooed on the back of my neck.


in the words of Chris rock from his song there's no sex in the champagne room, if guy has his tongue pierced, he'll probably suck your dick.


----------



## Nick1

I just cant get into tats or piercings. Not my thing I guess.


----------



## Sebastian

Thats nothing bad, if you dont like it -dont get it... 
I dont have any tattoos (maybe in the future), and piercing, i dont want any...


----------



## metalfiend666

DelfinoPie said:


> one of the girls I'm living with has also requested I get my tongue pierced


 
And what does she have in mind when you do?


----------



## JPMDan

metalfiend666 said:


> And what does she have in mind when you do?


 
Now you mention it James that does have me wondering, delfinopie you may want to question her reason for asking of such a thing and if it's for use on her then by all means go for it. I'll send Sancho to your room, he's next after her when you do.


----------



## Loomer

I'm not much of a tattoo or piercing guy, but I'd really like to have some kind of Chuck Schuldiner tribute tattoo. 

Any ideas guys?


----------



## telecaster90

Brutalizer, awesome tats and piercings. I dig the beard as well


----------



## DelfinoPie

metalfiend666 said:


> And what does she have in mind when you do?



No idea my friend...if it leads to the place I'm thinking of then I'll be walking round grinning like Jack Nicholson for days, so will she .


----------



## JPMDan

Loomer said:


> I'm not much of a tattoo or piercing guy, but I'd really like to have some kind of Chuck Schuldiner tribute tattoo.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


 
BC Rich Stealth and under it get.

R I P Chuck Schuldiner


----------



## Ryan

lol, Shawn manages to work in the pwh somehow
i would if i owned it too hehe


----------



## Loomer

JPMDan said:


> BC Rich Stealth and under it get.
> 
> R I P Chuck Schuldiner



Well that goes without saying  

I was gonna add a quote to it as well, but I can't make up my mind which it should be


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

i only have 2 piercings, one lip and one 16mm flesh tunnel no tattoos as im unsure whether they'd be alright with my skin (i have excema  )


----------



## Kotex

I have both my ears pierced. And thinking about a tatoo somewhere.


----------



## String Seraphim

I've been contemplating for months on a tattoo, both on what i want and where i want it. Its obviously a very personal thing and can see why someone wouldnt want one, but someday ill decide on one. I've at least decided that I want something on my back. 

I've never been much of a fan of piercings, but thumbs up to anyone who digs them, or obviously gets other use or rather stimulation out of them.


----------



## JPMDan

Loomer said:


> Well that goes without saying
> 
> I was gonna add a quote to it as well, but I can't make up my mind which it should be


 
well what quotes did you have in mind?


----------



## thedownside

currently a coverup going on over the full back
























sorry for the bad blurry pic here, i need new ones. Quad eyebrow peircing with a custom one piece spiral going threw all the holes.


----------



## Loomer

JPMDan said:


> well what quotes did you have in mind?



Well, the thing I've always liked about Chuck's lyrics is the uplifting stuff, if you get what I mean. Either the positive, openminded stuff like "Perennial Quest" and "Story To Tell", or the moral stuff like "Trapped In A Corner" and "Without Judgment".


----------



## Elysian

i've got my nipples done, but i'm not gonna post a pic, i've also got a PA, i'm definately not gonna post a pic of that... otherwise i got one in each ear, and cross tat's on my forearms


----------



## rummy

I had 5 piercings, oh, about 7 years ago, then I got a job.


----------



## keithb

None 

I know exactly what I want tattooed, and where, but I can't quite push myself over the edge and just go do it.

I'm also trying to think of a good place to tattoo a guitar pick - any ideas?


----------



## DSS3

keithb said:


> I'm also trying to think of a good place to tattoo a guitar pick - any ideas?



Taint.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I am planning a tattoo someday.. I want some kinda sun design, tribal sun.. Maybe a star inside the middle... Also the same design I want on my 12th fret inlay for a custom guitar, Just have to find a cool design thats original and then I can do both up =]]

I was also thinking of doing like, a sun with A guitar in the middle, maybe a quote on the bottom.. Not really in any rush though, I wanna think it out afew more years, make sure their stuff I won't regret Heh.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Well Im streaching again when this one is done It will be a 4 gauge with huge 5/8 long spikes


----------



## Chris

No pics, but I have 3 tats, from 7 times in the big chair. One's a Triryche.


----------



## Despised_0515

shitty old "close-up" with my imac webcam





Ears are going from 00G to 1/2 inch this weekend.

Currently have a sharpie in my ear to let them adjust so it's not as much of a pain in the ass on saturday


----------



## Crucified

VicerExciser said:


> shitty old "close-up" with my imac webcam
> 
> 
> Ears are going from 00G to 1/2 inch this weekend.
> 
> Currently have a sharpie in my ear to let them adjust so it's not as much of a pain in the ass on saturday



00 to 1/2 inch is a terrible idea. go to 7/16th or 000 and you wont rip them open. go slow with your ears or they will be big cat asses and you won't be able to go huge because you'll have fucked them up early. patience. 

Currently I have both arm sleeves, my knuckles say "live loud", zombie pirate on my left calf. 3 lip piercings, 2g septum, 14g tongue, split tongue, 1.25 inch ear lobes. have had nearly everything else


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

Here's a little sample of some of my tatts

I have lots more but, I didn't feel like taking my shirt off for you guys


----------



## Codyyy

Crucified said:


> split tongue










TheIllustratedLuthier said:


>



I really REALLY like that sleeve, especially the vibrant color. 

I want to get at least one sleeve done one day. Something epic, with at least one dragon.

For example, I really like the stuff this dude has:


----------



## Crucified

this picture was taken about an hour after i had it done with a scalpel. it's graphic. be warned.


----------



## Ramsay777

^Hell man... That's wild.

No way would I handle the pain! 

How long did it take to heal?


----------



## eleven59

Here's my only tattoo so far:






And I want to get this done somewhere, either farther up the same forearm or on my leg or something.


----------



## budda

kevin, thats fuckin intense.

i kind of want a tat on my leg, but i dont know what of. something kinda big haha.

i want a small tat, 2 music notes in differnet colours crossed over each other, with a nice circle border around 'em - probably on my right shoulder. but i dunno when it'll get done.

i had my lip pierced, i've been told my 20th birthday present from my sister and one of my friends will be getting it redone.


----------



## Jason

I try and be as open minded as I can be AND I'm not taking away from what ya did but the tongue split  I just don't get it


----------



## Crucified

Jason said:


> I try and be as open minded as I can be AND I'm not taking away from what ya did but the tongue split  I just don't get it



most people don't, which is why i don't generally flaunt it everywhere. not that i care either way but you know. The one thing i can say about it is "freedom". my mouth just feels better and less confined having it done. weird, i know. haha


----------



## Jason

Crucified said:


> most people don't, which is why i don't generally flaunt it everywhere. not that i care either way but you know. The one thing i can say about it is "freedom". my mouth just feels better and less confined having it done. weird, i know. haha



Fair enough. I just don't get it


----------



## Kotex

Heres a healed one (of the split tongue) just in case anybody wanted to see.


----------



## Benzesp

^^
Wow, thats insane.. I have a lot of tat's but damn, I couldnt comit to something like that. Diffrent strokes.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

DIY tongue split FTW
your beard must be tinted with blood


----------



## guitarplayerone

I used to have twin labrets, each eyebrow, and a nostril ring. I don't have pics of any of that. Just the nips and earrings left, and I won't post pics of that either. Sick tongue split tho


----------



## dmguitarist99

I got my first tattoo about a month ago. It's a Mjolnir, as a sort of dedication to my interest in Norse Mythologies and so forth, but it turned out amazing. 3.5 hours worth of chair time and I'm already planning my next...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I have six piercings:

Left ear- 5mm stretcher (used to be 8mm but I downsized because of infection)
Right ear- 4mm stretcher
Septum
Tongue
Snakebites

Heres my septum and my snakebites (first day I had them done)






Planning on a couple more in each of my ears, my wrist and maybe my nipple as well.


----------



## DeanLamb

Crucified said:


> most people don't, which is why i don't generally flaunt it everywhere. not that i care either way but you know. The one thing i can say about it is "freedom". my mouth just feels better and less confined having it done. weird, i know. haha




Yeah because I had no idea you had that done. Crazy.


----------



## xiphoscesar

i have 1/2 inch tunnels with around 4mm of teflon tape around them
stopping at 1"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

These pics are kinda old, so a there have been some changes:

My soon to be finished viking ship chest piece:





Almighty armor of Odin sleeve: only about 20% done:









I have my ankle, and stomach done as well, but can't manage good pics. My ears are also at 5/8" stretched.

On a side note, if you're going to get Norse tattoos (Thor, Viking, Odin, etc.) choose VERY wisely, as many violent, racist, White Power movements/groups have chosen things like Thor's Hammer and other Norse symbols as their own. You don't want to send the wrong message.


----------



## dmguitarist99

MaxOfMetal said:


> On a side note, if you're going to get Norse tattoos (Thor, Viking, Odin, etc.) choose VERY wisely, as many violent, racist, White Power movements/groups have chosen things like Thor's Hammer and other Norse symbols as their own. You don't want to send the wrong message.




Definitely, I was very careful choosing the right runes and trying to avoid the notorious SS runes. I'm really not too happy about how Nazism has used Norse symbolism as its own. I'm not a Nazi sympathizer nor do I ever intend to be, I'm just interested in Norse Mythology quite a bit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dmguitarist99 said:


> Definitely, I was very careful choosing the right runes and trying to avoid the notorious SS runes. I'm really not too happy about how Nazism has used Norse symbolism as its own. I'm not a Nazi sympathizer nor do I ever intend to be, I'm just interested in Norse Mythology quite a bit.



Don't get me wrong bro, I wasn't accusing you of anything. In fact, that Hammer is pretty badass. I like the detail work on it. 

I was just kinda putting it out there.


----------



## dmguitarist99

Thanks a lot! I love the way it turned out, but I feel it's missing something....plus I'm addicted now. But I've seen people that get them just for the sake of getting them as well, I want all of mine to have a lot of personal meaning. That being said, I was thinking about getting the lyrics to Bathory' "Nordland" song going along with it, to form somewhat of a half sleeve...opinions?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dmguitarist99 said:


> Thanks a lot! I love the way it turned out, but I feel it's missing something....plus I'm addicted now. But I've seen people that get them just for the sake of getting them as well, I want all of mine to have a lot of personal meaning. That being said, I was thinking about getting the lyrics to Bathory' "Nordland" song going along with it, to form somewhat of a half sleeve...opinions?



I thought about lyrics to "The Trooper" from Iron Maiden, but instead I got the musical notation instead, as you can see in my pics. It just seemed more "official" you know?


----------



## schecter007

Finally got my throat piece started


----------



## josh pelican

I'm stoked on seeing someone on this board with their tongue split. I'm getting mine done sooner or later. I've actually been stretching my tongue piercing to use as a base. Right now it's at 10 mm and I have a piece of jewelry that's just over half an inch.

At present, here are my modifications:
Both ears are at 1 1/16" (27 mm, roughly).
Double cartilage piercing, both at 6 gauge.
The tongue at 10 mm.
A scrotal piercing at 5/8", and a scrotal piercing at 00 gauge.
Three transverse shaft piercings at 10 gauge. For those of you unaware of what this means, I have three barbells along the dorsum of my shaft.
An upside down cross handpoked on the side of my wrist.
"HOME" tattooed in UV ink across my right knuckles.
An old dragon on my right calf that was done years ago.
A huge lighthouse on a staaaarmy night. Purple skies, green water, lightning, and a green eye for the light. This takes up my entire upper arm (aside from the under part).

I have numerous ideas as far as tattos and piercings go. I'm going to take out my cartilage piercings and get flats punched into my upper cartilage. I may go for a conch punch as well. I intend on getting an oriental sleeve for my right arm. I am getting script along my collar bone this summer, as well as some hand poked tattoos soon.

I've got a bunch more ideas, but I'll leave it as is for now!

Expect SOME pictures later.


----------



## TheWreck

Here's a pic of the forearm of my left sleeve, the only picture i have...
Also have a couple ones on my chest and belly may have some pics later..


----------



## josh pelican

I think I am going to let my scrotal piercings heal over and get a transscrotal.


----------



## Origin

I had a labret/lip but I took it out cause it pissed me off. I'm a lameass, I know  so far I have the Quake logo on my back (grew up on videogames, kind of that 'escape to another world' shit) and plan to get quite a few pertaining to music, antifascism etc


----------



## Evergrey

More pics please.


----------



## thrsher

my two most recent tats


----------



## imlikemike




----------



## HaMMerHeD

Here's my first one (~3 years ago):






Pardon the back-bacon (working on it).

And here's the 2nd:






And here's my next one:


----------



## mcleanab

One and only tattoo so far... 3, three hour sessions... ouch!

It was supposed to have blue and white highlights, but my artist got really sick of the business...

Based on two different images: a curved dragon ala David Mack's KABUKI and Kent Williams' THE FOUNTAIN.

I'd like more extending down the arms somehow separate, somehow connected but not just extending the tree...

Enjoy! (this was soon after the last session, so the ink on the top is a bit darker than the rest...)


----------



## Domkid118

Do you like ma bear


----------



## Blake1970

^
sweet ass bear man!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crazy seeing those old pics of my arm and chest. I should really put up some completion/near completion pics.


----------



## thrsher

i have an appointment on march 1st to start laser removal on some of my work...gonna be a new experience, thats for sure.


----------



## jordanky

This is the only thing that really has the majority of my stuff in one picture. Keep in mind I was goofing off posing like this in the picture haha.






Favorite piece on my entire body... The King!


----------



## jordanky

Necro-bump but some people may enjoy this. Unknown Hinson approves!


----------



## BornToLooze




----------

